# Value of a 280ZX?



## arknoid (May 21, 2003)

Hi am new here and i want to find out the price of a 78'280zx.

I have this neighbor who has a 280zx and i think its a 78, And it has not moved in over ten years. And i want to ask him if he wants to sell. And i want to know what would be a reasonable asking price for this car. And there are a number of things i can see lowering the price of the car. There is a large amount of rust on the doors and has 4 flats and I have never seen this car move. I am thinking maybe like a $1,000 with a working motor, and even less if it has a broke motor. keep in mind i dont want to screw him over. He lives in the same neighborhood as me!

thanks


----------



## Henry8866 (Apr 11, 2003)

First check the car for more rust. The usually areas where rust develops is in the hatch area. It will be a big pain to repair all the rust damages.


----------



## 240ZT (May 9, 2003)

If it's a '78 it's a 280Z and not a ZX. If there if a large amount of rust I would offer $500 US dollars max. Less than that is it is not running.


----------



## arknoid (May 21, 2003)

I think the 280zx started in '78 but i am not sure if its a Z or ZX. it could be a 79 if that means anything.


----------



## David B (May 15, 2003)

It also rusts underneath the battery and behind the doors..

There is also usually hidden rust underneath the headlights.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2003)

1970-78 are 240-260-280Z S30
1979-83 S130 are 280ZX. 
1984-89 Z31 & '90-96 Z32 are 300ZXs.

rust & the tyres are a big deal, *$500 tops.* fenderwells, quarter panels, the hatchback & hood are primary rust sopts. almost any deteriation of the inside is afactor also.


----------



## Winterz (Jun 3, 2003)

Definitely check the floor pans for rust. And yes, 500 is top dollar for this car, at the most. If it's a ZX, it SHOULD be a '79, and I'd say it's practically worthless then. The original body style is where most of the collectors put their dough. 

-W

Former '75 and '78 Z owner


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2003)

*jack it up and look....*

for rust along the frame rails also my parts car is a parts car because someone bottomed it out hard and caved in the uni-body 
just below the seat area, it was horrible. luckily i could use 85% of the parts for spare's to my driver!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Look at the rocker panels and door posts too.If they rust, the structural integrity of the car is lost and it is worthless.Plus, if it's a turbo, it has early electronic fuel injection which could be really hard to get running again after sitting for 10 years.It will also likely need all of the rubber components in the car replaced including transmission and brake seals.then there's the possibility of wiring problems caused by rodents using the wiring for making nests.Plus, sitting on the ground for that long has likely rusted the undercarriage.I'd offer him $200 for it and see if he bites.Unless the car is rare and valuable, you want to pay as little as possible for a non driving car to minimize your risk if the car turns out to be no good.


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

Make sure you lift the hatch and check the sill where the hinges are because rust there is common, also check under the front wheel arches, there should be a plastic cover, if it is in bad condition it could breake off while driving and be very dangerous. 

Personally, i would pay $400.


----------

